# First vertical quad coil build and how it performs



## VapingSquid (3/4/15)

Hey everyone  kicking off the weekend with my first quad coil build. 4 x 12 wrap 26g on 3mm id on the CLT V2 Plus. Edit: comes out to 0.4ohm

I think the vertical coils allow for the air to flow over the entire length of the coils.







Thought i would bring the cotton over the top to drip onto and get the juice to flow down.






Juiced up:






The coils align really well and at a good level for good airflow.






Happy how this turned out. Here are the (surprisingly flavourful) results at 100w on the Sig150 with homemade juice (3mg 70vg). Probably not the biggest cloud, but hey, it works!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (3/4/15)

Looks awesome mate!!! Will definitely give this a go! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (3/4/15)

Wow that's not clouds, that's a thunderstorm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/4/15)

Wow @jl10101 
Great photos and explanation!
And i think the video is great - superb clouds 
Well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (3/4/15)

What ohms do your coils come out at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (3/4/15)

that is a flippen great build and I love the cotton placement. Going to try a similar 3mm build on my Big Dripper clone. Thanks for the inspiration!.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/4/15)

Awesome build man. Njoy the clouds. Does the placement of the wicking not produce any spit up of the juice? I wanna try something similar on the V3

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid (3/4/15)

Thanks everyone! It all came to 0.4ohm so roughly each would have to be 2ohm (i think) which makes sense as 6 wraps on 3mm 26g come to 1ohm (was my go-to build). 

I cranked this up to 150w and its still very pleasant woth even bigger clouds , not even that warm - really pleasant and most of all what i find is with the cotton like this it seems to act as a screen to prevent the spitting of hot juice right off the coil into the mouth.

Glad i could inspire some new builds from everyone!


----------



## VapingSquid (3/4/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> Awesome build man. Njoy the clouds. Does the placement of the wicking not produce any spit up of the juice? I wanna try something similar on the V3
> 
> Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Actually not at all, i find it prevents it if anything! I hate spit back and this is so so smooth..


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/4/15)

Kewl. Thanks

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Phil (3/4/15)

Nice one bro must give it a bash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (3/4/15)

will report back


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (3/4/15)

Off topic a bit, but where did you get your cover for the sig? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/4/15)

No to hijack OP. Covers are bundled nowadays. I also got a white one with my black sig. Bummer

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (3/4/15)

is the sig a desktop vape?.


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (3/4/15)

@Sprint, it's pretty big, but not overboard, so you can bring it around with you. I guess it's a personal thing, some guys don't mind the size and use it as their adv device, others keep it at home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapingSquid (3/4/15)

Sprint said:


> is the sig a desktop vape?.


It's big, but i take it everywhere with me and profit from the battery life


----------



## VapingSquid (3/4/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> No to hijack OP. Covers are bundled nowadays. I also got a white one with my black sig. Bummer
> 
> Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


Wish i got a black cover with mine


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/4/15)

Sprint said:


> is the sig a desktop vape?.


Mine goes with me everywhere

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/4/15)

jl10101 said:


> Wish i got a black cover with mine


Me 2

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtgrey (4/4/15)

Admin i think this is in wrong sub forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapingSquid (4/4/15)

jtgrey said:


> Admin i think this is in wrong sub forum


Haha!  apologies, i selected the correct sub forum but tapatalk seems to not have actually brought me there before i tapped new thread.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/15)

Thread moved to "rebuildable dripper talk"
Hope that's where you wanted it @jl10101

Reactions: Like 2


----------

